
Ask HN: Looking to join a startup in Montreal - cryptoz
I graduated with a Comp Sci degree from Concordia earlier this year and promptly started working at a corporate job in a stuffy corporate environment. I'm not enjoying it - we support IE6, and the work is mostly editing XML.<p>I want to stay in this city, but I'm unsure how to go looking for a small company to join. I've checked out montrealtechwatch, but they don't have much going these days.<p>Does anyone have suggestions, either specific to Montreal or maybe even for any city?<p>Just in case some of you are from Montreal, I'm a programmer who knows Java and Python, and loves JavaScript. I've got some experience in C++ but none professional.<p>Thanks HN. :)
======
lowkey
Get on the Montreal Python mailing list and try to get to an event.
StartupDrinks.ca also hosts regular monthly meetups. There is plenty of
interesting stuff going on if you know where to look.

~~~
YAYERKA
Where else do we look? Cheers

------
jamesteow
Have you also checked out programmer meetups on Meetup.com?

